# Mod no more



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I've been struggling of recent to get on the forum regularly enough, and recent advice from my doctor leads to the conclusion that I need to get off the pc so much and get a life.

So just a quick note to let you know that at some point you will be getting a new moderator as I am going to stand down.

Still hope to get on here fairly regularly, just without the pressure of _*having*_ to get on here regularly throughout the day to mod


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Your fair and even handed moderation will be missed Strav. Hope you're replaced with a like minded person.

Forums are a bit..... "life Jim, but not as we know it". All the best in your search for life beyond the binary.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> recent advice from my doctor........get a life!


He's not the first one to tell you that......and he won't be the last either!

What great news though!

Let's have a party!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I've been struggling of recent to get on the forum regularly enough, and recent advice from my doctor leads to the conclusion that I need to get off the pc so much and get a life.
> 
> So just a quick note to let you know that at some point you will be getting a new moderator as I am going to stand down.
> 
> Still hope to get on here fairly regularly, just without the pressure of _*having*_ to get on here regularly throughout the day to mod


Aye, I'd like to thank you as well.

Well done gaffer!




Doggy


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Strav, 

Thanks for all your help over the last (wow how long has it been?!)....... 

Hope you manage to 'get a life', and then tell the rest of us how you did it!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Jo xxx


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Good for you 

Best to do stuff in moderation (only)

Maybe you could take up a spot of gardening with all your free time - lol


Cheers Dave


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

One of the best moderators I have ever had the pleasure of working with 

Wish you every success and hope to see you here as often as you can make it. 

I vote for Jojo as the next mod!! (Actually, you will never hear from me again as she will kill me for saying that!) 

Joking apart it is NOT an easy job (especially with XTreme goading you!) and you've done it well


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> One of the best moderators I have ever had the pleasure of working with


He's the worst I've ever known that's for sure!

If you want to see how a proper moderator should conduct themselves then read the intro here on MaximumBikes


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I vote for Jojo as the next mod!! (Actually, you will never hear from me again as she will kill me for saying that!)


I´m far toooo soft and stupid  Altho I will be beating you up the next time I see you Mr. Hall!!!!!!!!!

Jo


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> I´m far toooo soft and stupid  Altho I will be beating you up the next time I see you Mr. Hall!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo


I thought you were a moderator on a web site jo? sure you mentioned it. regards griz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> I thought you were a moderator on a web site jo? sure you mentioned it. regards griz


yes I am.. thats how I know I´m to soft and stupid lol

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

That sounds like a lot of fun. I did not know you planned to buy me a coffee again. Guess, it's just so that you can tell XTreme and he will accuse me of being a coffee scrounger.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> That sounds like a lot of fun. I did not know you planned to buy me a coffee again




you´ll end up wearing it!!!!!!!


Jo xxxxxxx


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> you´ll end up wearing it!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxxxxxx



If the wife & I come over I wan't no cofee slinging, its cold drinks or nothing! lol griz


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I've been struggling of recent to get on the forum regularly enough, and recent advice from my doctor leads to the conclusion that I need to get off the pc so much and get a life.
> 
> So just a quick note to let you know that at some point you will be getting a new moderator as I am going to stand down.
> 
> Still hope to get on here fairly regularly, just without the pressure of _*having*_ to get on here regularly throughout the day to mod


sorry to hear that strav hope all is ok. docters orders are docters orders after all. as u no im under the thumb at the moment but hey we are always here u will be missed on the forum in the short space of time i have new you ive been well shall we say lucky sometimes 
a very decent guy and fair as well
wishing you all the best
shaun n tina


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

griz616 said:


> If the wife & I come over I wan't no cofee slinging, its cold drinks or nothing! lol griz


yeah first rounds on me griz COFFEE AND TEA,S are no go


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> yeah first rounds on me griz COFFEE AND TEA,S are no go


Too true give me a San Miguel anyday! griz


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> yeah first rounds on me griz COFFEE AND TEA,S are no go


Lightweight.


And as for Strav - I raise my glass to you! You've been there with us from Newbies to Seniors, every single little yellow star.......VIVA EL STRAVO. Chill dude!



Tallulah.x


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for the thoughts
Much appreciated


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Thanks for the thoughts
> Much appreciated


Even mine?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Even mine?


Even yours


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Kept it quiet guys......nice new badges, Jo and Steve. Lordy, what are we in for now?!?! 
Congrats.....I think?!?!?

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Kept it quiet guys......nice new badges, Jo and Steve. Lordy, what are we in for now?!?!
> Congrats.....I think?!?!?
> 
> Tallulah.x



How weird is this, posh new badges and everything!!???

Jo xxxx


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

jojo said:


> How weird is this, posh new badges and everything!!???
> 
> Jo xxxx


Congratulations


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> How weird is this, posh new badges and everything!!???
> 
> Jo xxxx


congrats jo 
i had better be a good boy now


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I've been struggling of recent to get on the forum regularly enough, and recent advice from my doctor leads to the conclusion that I need to get off the pc so much and get a life.
> 
> So just a quick note to let you know that at some point you will be getting a new moderator as I am going to stand down.
> 
> Still hope to get on here fairly regularly, just without the pressure of _*having*_ to get on here regularly throughout the day to mod



Just a quick message to say thanks for all the good advice over the last year, take good care of yourself. ATB


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> One of the best moderators I have ever had the pleasure of working with
> 
> Wish you every success and hope to see you here as often as you can make it.
> 
> ...


congrats to you to steve
well deserved both you and jo 
ive got my naughty head on today oh dear


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Testing them out with their new badges?! Lets hope you catch them before they've read the whole manual!!! Tee hee!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Testing them out with their new badges?! Lets hope you catch them before they've read the whole manual!!! Tee hee!


oh my manuals only short dead easy on maintanence 
IM KNACKERED


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> congrats to you to steve
> well deserved both you and jo
> ive got my naughty head on today oh dear


Well you´d better behave or I´ll set Steve on you!!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Well you´d better behave or I´ll set Steve on you!!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


bullying already 
yes you will go far 
no seriously well done both of you 
cant wait to dip me toe,s in your pool


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrad's Steve and jojo. Don't forget to polish 'em regularly 

Steve, did I see you at El Ancla?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi Thanks sorry I couldnt make El Ancla Hope to see you soon


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> How weird is this, posh new badges and everything!!???
> 
> Jo xxxx


Hi jo, nice one, keep on moderating!!!!!!!!, Tried to find you on face book but couldn't, mind you I am a novice, regards griz


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Hi Thanks sorry I couldnt make El Ancla Hope to see you soon


congrat's on the new badge, regards griz


----------

